

An $800 13.3“ E-ink Monitor - user_666
http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/01/06/e-ink-demos-13-3-second-screen-e-ink-monitor-ces-2015-video/

======
user_666
Here's something interesting from CES 2015 a couple weeks back.

Hidden in the back of the E-ink booth at CES 2015 was a USB monitor which
added a 13.3" E-ink screen to almost any device. And as you can see in the
video, it's pretty fast.

